# New DreamChi project coming up...



## pigeonsheep

hey everyone something new and fun is coming up very soon! it's in the making right now. hoping it will be a hit! stay tuned 










here's some clue details of what is in store:

1. Only 13 will be available 
2. Will come with card of authenticity and signed and numbered 
3. Each Product will be numbered by embroidery
4. Sizes and Pre-orders will announced on sneak peak date
5. limited to 1 per customer


----------



## michele

Sounds interesting !!!!


----------



## jan896

Anticipation is half the fun!!! can't wait to see the announcement!


----------



## kellyb

I'm going to be broke. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## 4bsingreece

**like**



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons

Oooooooooh, how mysterious! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Angel1210

Of course we're going to need a few more little "teasers" to heighten the anticipation!


----------



## Zorana1125

How exciting!! I can't wait that long woman!! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep

Thank u guys! Hahaha yea its a bit of a wait but its a really big project. Anyone get the picture? Hehe  lmao @ Kelly! I also have more projects in mind...isnt it fun to wait u guys? :lol:


----------



## ~Lucky Chi Mama~

Since I'm new I totally don't get the picture but I'm going crazy with the teasing! LOL!! I can't wait to see what it is!


----------



## pigeonsheep

~Lucky Chi Mama~ said:


> Since I'm new I totally don't get the picture but I'm going crazy with the teasing! LOL!! I can't wait to see what it is!


Lol the picture has nothing to do with the forum. Its a clue to what the project is about. I was hoping 1 person would know what the picture reminded them of  welcome to the forum! Lol


----------



## Tallulah-Belles Mama :)

Dream girls x


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep

Tallulah-Belles Mama :) said:


> Dream girls x
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Lol what is that? Nope ^.^


----------



## guccigrande

very mysterious in deed 
any hints?


----------



## Buildthemskywards

Zorana1125 said:


> How exciting!! I can't wait that long woman!! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Yep, I'm far too impatient too!


----------



## pigeonsheep

Lol the picture was a hint. My bf loves puzzles lol! They didn't make the sistine chapel in 1 day  hmmm I should make that my quote lol


----------



## Buildthemskywards

Clockwork orange. Which just confuses me even more!


----------



## elaina

hehe, this is interesting .... i cant wait to find out what it is


----------



## prettylola

Love waiting for surprises like this. Can not wait to see what it all entails.


----------



## pigeonsheep

Buildthemskywards said:


> Clockwork orange. Which just confuses me even more!


yay u got it!  hehehe

thanks guys!!!


----------



## kittybandit

omg cant wait until its finished. how long are we waiting for? i wanted to know like yesterday 8jumps up and down* lol


----------



## pigeonsheep

kittybandit said:


> omg cant wait until its finished. how long are we waiting for? i wanted to know like yesterday 8jumps up and down* lol


hahahaha patience is a virtue!  it will be a little more than a month. hopin we could finish it by then


----------



## ~LS~

Paris, you & I are buds, be cool tell me what it is in "Smiley" talk...come on woman, pwetty pwease, I don't like surprises.


----------



## pigeonsheep

~LS~ said:


> Paris, you & I are buds, be cool tell me what it is in "Smiley" talk...come on woman, pwetty pwease, I don't like surprises.


u dont like surprises? hmmm guess i should tell the mailman to not send the tiny surprise i sent along with the ur bella blanket then  hopefully its in there and didnt fall out LOL..

:coolwink:


----------



## ~LS~

pigeonsheep said:


> u dont like surprises? hmmm guess i should tell the mailman to not send the tiny surprise i sent along with the ur bella blanket then  hopefully its in there and didnt fall out LOL..
> 
> :coolwink:



Hmmm...did I say I didn't like surprises?  Oh silly me, that must of been a typo... :laughing1:

hehe, thank you my friend, I'll be stalking the mailman tomorrow morning. :coolwink:


----------



## kellyb

I really love this forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## kittybandit

patience? what is that? can i buy it at the supermarket? lol


----------



## pigeonsheep

~LS~ said:


> Hmmm...did I say I didn't like surprises?  Oh silly me, that must of been a typo... :laughing1:
> 
> hehe, thank you my friend, I'll be stalking the mailman tomorrow morning. :coolwink:


:lol: :lol:!!!! yes...that mustve bee it...a typo :thumbup:



kellyb said:


> I really love this forum.
> 
> aw kelly!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App





kittybandit said:


> patience? what is that? can i buy it at the supermarket? lol


hmm....LOL!stop bein such a goober! ccasion9:


----------



## ~LS~

kellyb said:


> I really love this forum.



me three!


----------



## Pookypeds

OMG!!!! You expect me to wait until February?! :foxes15: And it's a whole month away?!!! You know I have a bit of a heart problem.:love9: It can't take the anticipation!!!:sad5: Can't we have one more hint? Pretty please?:dance:


----------



## pigeonsheep

Pookypeds said:


> OMG!!!! You expect me to wait until February?! :foxes15: And it's a whole month away?!!! You know I have a bit of a heart problem.:love9: It can't take the anticipation!!!:sad5: Can't we have one more hint? Pretty please?:dance:


LOL!!!! wait!  hehehe!!! anymore hints and it'll be a given  cant let this be! esp. when bf worked so hard to make this picture LOL


----------



## Pookypeds

pigeonsheep said:


> LOL!!!! wait!  hehehe!!! anymore hints and it'll be a given  cant let this be! esp. when bf worked so hard to make this picture LOL



Well.....okay. I guess i can wait. It will be hard though!!!:coolwink:


----------



## TLI

Spill it woman! Inquiring minds wanna know.  How oh how can we wait!?! Nope. Can't do it.  :love5:


----------



## ~LS~

Ya babe, spill the beans, enough with the secrets! :nhappy3:


----------



## kellyb

TLI said:


> Spill it woman! Inquiring minds wanna know.  How oh how can we wait!?! Nope. Can't do it.  :love5:


My thoughts as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## TLI

She can't answer us cause she's working on my blankie. Yeah, that's it. hehehe.


----------



## kellyb

TLI said:


> She can't answer us cause she's working on my blankie. Yeah, that's it. hehehe.


Oh I thought it was because she was working on my order :0)


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## TLI

kellyb said:


> Oh I thought it was because she was working on my order :0)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


Haha!!! That too. She's really busy. :lol: My material isn't in yet, so I have to be patient. Wait. What is being patient? :lol:


----------



## pigeonsheep

Rofl!!! Hopefully the project will be almost done by the date shown....the bf has really bad case of the flu...2nd time goin to the emergency room today  I haven't seen him since last Wednesday. And yes Kelly workin on ur order hehehe TLI patience is one of the hardest things rofl rofl :lol: ur fabrics are on their way via UPS, just got tracking today


----------



## kellyb

No hurry for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Aquarius

Sorry to hear bf has flu, I had it over Christmas and am still left with sinus and ear problems - it's a lousy dose going around this year 

Anyway - 12am is the time for the release, now is that NY time or Dublin time, we are 5 hours ahead of you......?


----------



## TLI

I'm so sorry to hear about your BF being so ill. :/ Hope he's better very soon.  xoxoxox


----------



## pigeonsheep

kellyb said:


> No hurry for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


lol het TLI i think shes lettin ur order go first :lol: jk 



Aquarius said:


> Sorry to hear bf has flu, I had it over Christmas and am still left with sinus and ear problems - it's a lousy dose going around this year
> 
> Anyway - 12am is the time for the release, now is that NY time or Dublin time, we are 5 hours ahead of you......?


thank u aquarius! im sorry sinus stinks!  hahaha NY time of course LMAO 



TLI said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your BF being so ill. :/ Hope he's better very soon.  xoxoxox


thankie TLI  yea im hopin to see him finally this weekned ccasion9: maybe drink some mikes hard lemonade! they have a new seasonal flavor our right now!


----------



## TLI

pigeonsheep said:


> lol het TLI i think shes lettin ur order go first :lol: jk
> 
> 
> I guess I'll be nice and let Kelly go first.  hehehe. :love5:
> 
> thankie TLI  yea im hopin to see him finally this weekned ccasion9: maybe drink some mikes hard lemonade! they have a new seasonal flavor our right now!


Girl, give him some of that stuff, and it'll cure him right away. :lol: A shot or two of whiskey should work.  Oh wait, that might kill him. :lol: Hopefully he'll be as good as new by the weekend. The flu can be rough! Everyone is getting it. I hope it bypasses me. I'm a horrible patient. I can't stay still even sick. :lol: 

xxxxx


----------



## AussieLass

Pfft, how is a woman expected to recover from major surgery with this sort of suspense going on in the background & disturbing her sleep, upsetting her metabolism, fingernails & hair falling out/off, remaining hair going grey overnight & my anxiety being reflected upon a poor wee tribe of hapless Chis and a crazy damn parrot? 

Have you no heart you wicked, wicked Winnie???


----------



## pupluv168

AussieLass said:


> Pfft, how is a woman expected to recover from major surgery with this sort of suspense going on in the background & disturbing her sleep, upsetting her metabolism, fingernails & hair falling out/off, remaining hair going grey overnight & my anxiety being reflected upon a poor wee tribe of hapless Chis and a crazy damn parrot?
> 
> Have you no heart you wicked, wicked Winnie???


See Pidge, you have to make the announcement for Dee's health!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## TLI

Yeah! :lol:


----------



## KittyD

C'mon sugs. just spill it already.


----------



## pigeonsheep

AussieLass said:


> Pfft, how is a woman expected to recover from major surgery with this sort of suspense going on in the background & disturbing her sleep, upsetting her metabolism, fingernails & hair falling out/off, remaining hair going grey overnight & my anxiety being reflected upon a poor wee tribe of hapless Chis and a crazy damn parrot?
> 
> Have you no heart you wicked, wicked Winnie???


oh aussie u are too funny LOL! i do hope ur health is gettin butter tho! feed the parrot nommiess! :daisy:


----------

